# change filename?



## bobthecameraman (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,

I got John Beardsworth's SEARCH REPLACE plug-in.  How do I make a filename change to many files at once?  When I go to the TARGET FIELD to select "filename", it doesn't appear (see attached image)

Bob


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 11, 2011)

The Search Replace plug-in is not a file renaming tool - it's designed for changing metadata fields. 

However, the plug-in can be used in conjunction with LR's batch renaming to do "search and replace" within file names. See this blog post Complex file renaming in Lightroom made simple – thanks to the Search and Replace plug-in. It's actually quite simple.

John


----------

